# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  مشگل در شناخت فایل

## cho_chor_nana

با سلام 
اقا میخواستم بونم این فایل با چی نوشته شده و نرم افزاری هست که بتونه قفلش رو باز کنه؟؟؟؟

----------

